# قداسة البابا شنودة يبكي على أحوال مصر



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2005)

*قداسة البابا شنودة يبكي على أحوال مصر*

قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث شخصية مصرية وعالمية ذات مكانة كبيرة، وهو يشغل بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية وسائر أفريقيا وبلاد المهجر والسودان والخمس مدن الغربية. البابا شنودة رجل دين بارز شجاع صلب عميق هادئ متسامح، يشهد على ذلك حصوله على ثلاثة جوائز عالمية للحوار والتسامح الديني وحقوق الإنسان، جائزة اليونسكو للحوار والتسامح الديني، جائزة الأمم المتحدة للتسامح الديني، وجائزة القذافي لحقوق الإنسان. يملك البابا شنودة حسا وطنيا رفيعا ويجسد الوطنية المصرية في أوضح وأنقى صورها وصاحب المقولة الباقية " مصر وطن يعيش فينا لا وطن نعيش فيه "، وعلى الصعيد الإقليمي يهتم بمشاكل وقضايا الإنسان العربي حتى أطلق عليه " بابا العرب " وعالميا ترأس مجلس الكنائس العالمي عن منطقة الشرق الأوسط لأكثر من مرة، وحصل على العديد من الدكتوراهات الفخرية من جامعات غربية، واستقبل بحفاوة في العديد من المدن الأوربية والأمريكية وأهديت إليه مفاتيح هذه المدن، وبعضها أطلق " يوم البابا شنودة " على يوم زيارته للمدينة. 
وأخيرا وليس أخرا قداسة البابا شنودة يمثل استثناء فذ في تاريخ بطاركة الإسكندرية، فهو مثقف كبير وشاعر موهوب وسياسي محنك له حضوره المتميز في المحافل الثقافية والسياسية ورجل دين سلس واضح الرؤية ألف أكثر من مئة كتاب روحي.
رغم قوة شخصية البابا شنودة وصلابته، ورغم إنه شخصية مرحة سريعة البديهة حاضر الذهن، إلا أنه لأول مرة في تاريخه الطويل في العمل العام يبكي أثناء محاضرته الأسبوعية يوم الأربعاء 26 أكتوبر الماضي.
*والسؤال لماذا بكي البابا شنودة؟*​
• بكى البابا شنودة على العنف الموجه ضد الأقباط والذي كان هو شاهد عيان عليه منذ حادثة السويس في 4 يناير 1952، والذي قامت به جماعة الأخوان المسلمين حيث تم حرق عدد من الأقباط بشكل بربري والطواف لهم في الشوارع وإلقائهم قفي إحدى كنائس السويس وإشعال النار فيها، إلى حوادث التخريب والنهب في الإسكندرية في الحادي والعشرين من أكتوبر الماضي. وقد قام مركز بن خلدون لرصد الاعتداءات على الأقباط منذ حادثة الخانكة 8 / 9 / 72 إلى أحداث الإسكندرية 21 / 10 / 2005 في أكثر من 120 اعتداء، منها مذابح مروعة مثل الزاوية الحمراء " قتل حوالي مائتي قبطي، " الكشح " قتل 21 قبطيا " كنيسة أبو قرقاص" قتل 13 قبطي ".. الخ من الاعتداءات الآثمة. وطوال هذه العقود كان التضليل والتدليس هو سيد الموقف فيما يتعلق بوصف الأحداث في الإعلام المصري، مثل فتنة طائفية، احتقان طائفي، أحداث مؤسفة، اشتباكات متبادلة، نزاع وشجار، صدامات بين المسلمين والأقباط، أحداث عنف، التحريض من الطرفين، المتطرفين من الجانبين، وذلك رغم الوضوح الكامل أن هذه الاعتداءات من طرف واحد، وإنها تمثل جرائم ضد القانون تصل إلى حد الفعل الإرهابي الجماعي، ولعل ذلك استفز جلال أمين فكتب " تعبير الفتنة الطائفية لا يخبرك من الذي اعتدى على من، بل يجعل القضية مبنية للمجهول، والتعبير يوحي أن المسؤولية متساوية بين الطوائف وهي ليست كذلك. والأقباط والمسلمون ليسوا طوائف بل أغلبية وأقلية، والأغلبية مسئولة عن استتباب الأمن أكثر من الأقلية لأن الأغلبية بيدها البوليس والحكومة والجرائد والإذاعة والتلفزيون "، فإذا كان كل هذا التواطؤ والتضليل في مجرد توصيف الحدث فكيف يتحقق الحل إذا؟
• بكي البابا على أمن وسلامة الأقباط وممتلكاتهم التي أصبحت لعبة سياسية بين الأخوان المسلمين والحزب الحاكم وأجهزته الأمنية.
• بكي البابا شنودة على الإعلام المصري الذي يهلل له إذا تحدث عن الفلسطينيين وحقوقهم ويهاجمه بعنف وقسوة إذا اقترب مجرد اقتراب من آلام شعبه، ووصل الانحطاط في بعض الصحف المصرية إلى درجة التحريض الواضح ضد الأقباط وتحميلهم وزر أزمة المسلمين مع العالم المعاصر.
• بكي على الشعب القبطي الذي أصبح كله بتاريخه وتراثه وثراءه وتنوعه وملايينه مجرد ملف عند أجهزة الأمن يحركونه حسب رغبتهم، من نشر الشائعات، إلى إشعال الفتن، إلى تسريب مواد تحريضية إلى الصحف الأمنية الصفراء، إلى تجنيد من يتجسسون على كل حركات وسكنات الأقباط، إلى التربص المقيت بدور العبادة وعرقلة حتى القرارات الجمهورية، إلى الانحياز السافر عند تغيير الدين، إلى محاولة تخريب العمل القبطي العام.... الخ.
• بكي على عجزه عن عمل شيء لأولاده المضطهدين والمحاصرين، وعلى مئات الشكاوى التي يتلقاها منهم والتي تنطق بظلم واضح، ولكنه يعجز عن الاستجابة لطلباتهم العادلة وتوسلاتهم المريرة.
• بكي على غياب العدالة في مصر، فخلال العقود الثلاثة الماضية حدثت عشرات الاعتداءات الآثمة على الأقباط، ولكن العدالة غائبة تماما عن تضميد جراح المظلوم، ولهذا صرخ بعد الحكم الهزيل الذي صدر ضد الجناة في أحداث الكشح " نستأنف الحكم إلى الله "، بل والمؤسف حتى الآن لم يصدر مجرد تحقيق عادل في أي من هذه الحوادث يظهر الجناة الحقيقيين، ومن وراءهم ومن يحركهم، مجرد تحقيق عادل عجزت دولة مصر بكل أجهزتها عن تحقيقه.
• بكي على تعصب تيار من الأغلبية وهياجهم وخروجهم كالوحوش الكاسرة إذا تعلق الأمر بأذية الأقباط حتى تحول الشارع المصري كما وصفه البعض إلى " تنظيم جهاد ضخم " مستعد للانقضاض على الآخر بقسوة، لا يبررها سوى الكراهية الكامنة في الأعماق نحو الآخر غير المسلم.
• بكي البابا لأن الحكومة تريد فقط أن ينحسر دوره في تهدئة شعبه وامتصاص حيويته وغضبه بعد كل حادث، وكما وصفها رفعت السعيد أن تتحول الكنيسة إلى " مانعة الصواعق " في حين يرفضون وبشدة مجرد أن يوصل لهم بعض من هذه المعاناة، وإذا حدث وصرح بشيء يطلقون عليه أجهزتهم الإعلامية الجوبلزية لتشويه صورته وتصويره وكأنه يرغب في أن يتدخل في عمل الدولة.. أي إذلال هذا الذي يطلبونه منه؟
• بكي من الأصوات الزاعقة التي تطالبه بالاعتذار عن شيء قيل إنه حدث خلف الجدران ولم تثبت لجنة تحقيق محايدة إساءته لأحد حتى الآن، وعند كتابة هذه السطور صرح النائب العام لجريدة الأهرام إنه لم تعرض مسرحيات أصلا داخل الكنيسة ولم يشاهدها أحد وكل الهياج بناء على معلومات مضللة. في حين تصمت هذه الأصوات عن الإهانات المتعمدة واليومية لكل شيء مسيحي ومن خلال أهم وسائل إعلامها وكتبها التعليمية التي يقرأها النشء من الشعراوي إلى كشك إلى عمر عبد الكافي إلى زغلول النجار إلى محمد عمارة وهلم جرا..


----------

